# frozen pivot bolts on trek top fuel 8 - 2019



## owenpga2 (8 mo ago)

I need some help from the experts. Trying to grease my pivot joints with success on 6 of the 10.
1. 2 photos are top pivot and my guess is the bolt is seized to bearing and it wont come
Out even with some coaxing with hammer.

2. Bottom bolt is unscrewing but still staying seated in the chain stay pivot. I'm thinking the same things happening with bolt and bearing?

Any recommended solutions? From what i've been reading online, its not uncommon for bolt to seize to bearing.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

If you have a soldering iron, place the tip of the iron on the head of the bolt, heating up the bolt could help release the anti seize.

... and it probably goes without saying, but also make sure you're turing the bolt the correct direction


----------



## owenpga2 (8 mo ago)

thank you. definitely turning in the correct direction. the threads aren't seized, its the bolt and the bearings that are seized. will give it a go. thanks


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

owenpga2 said:


> thank you. definitely turning in the correct direction. the threads aren't seized, its the bolt and the bearings that are seized. will give it a go. thanks


That would be unusual, but if that's the case then you can use some break free like WD 40.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

you’d have to search for it, but I remember a thread in the Trek forum about this same bike/issue. I remember because I was researching the same year bike to buy used.


----------



## owenpga2 (8 mo ago)

Managed to use larger bolt and hammer to break the bolt from the bearings. Had to hit it with some good force but it finally released. It was most definitely seized to the bearings. There is nothing else in there that could keep the bolt from coming out. Will definitely be doing more frequent greasing of pivots in future.


----------



## Gman7 (Jul 11, 2008)

Go to the auto parts store and get some copper anti seize. Apply to the shaft and flat portion of the fastener. It will help prevent this problem in the future.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Regular maintenance along with an application of grease on the bolt is standard practice that will prevent this issue.


----------



## Psychoholic Racing (16 d ago)

This happened to someone I ride with. The bolts are where sweat can drip and the metals they use have a reaction with the sweat. Trek wouldn’t admit it was a design flaw and charged him for all the labor to replace it. Let’s just say he will never own a Trek again based on the poor material, design and response.


----------



## beartraps (4 mo ago)

Penetrating oil like PB and let it soak for a day.

Invest in an impact driver, a real life saver for stuck fasteners on your vehicles.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Gman7 said:


> Go to the auto parts store and get some copper anti seize. Apply to the shaft and flat portion of the fastener. It will help prevent this problem in the future.


Isn't that going to make it worse because it's a conductor and we got galvanic potential going on here?


----------



## Old school dude (Sep 29, 2021)

I'll say it. From the looks of your picture your using a torque wrench to break free the bolts and take them out. If so heads up using a torque wrench as a ratchet or breaker bar is really hard on the torque wrench. Something I would not suggest. Get a regular ratchet or breaker bar for breaking loose stuff. It will also prolong the life of the torque wrench. Just some friendly advice from someone who has been a mechanic for almost 18 years.


----------

